# Moving to Javea



## louise grace (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi thinking of renting a property Jaeva for a year, could anyone tell me what estate agents to use?? English speaking as well!!

Could I also ask what is it like to live there?? How expensive living costs are??

Thank you.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hi Louise,

There are quite a few rental agents in Javea, we have used Long let property in Javea, long lets Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia and www.altavillas.com which we found to be helpful and listened to what we wanted. Julie at Alta Villas used to be with Aston Black and is now doing her own thing. Here it is different from the UK, houses are open to any agent, but the one who showed you it first gets the commision!

I think Javea is quite expensive compared to the other parts of Spain I've been too - it's quite an affluent area and the prices in restuarants and bars reflect that. It's a great place to live too, and so housing/rental prices reflect THAT! 

Hope this helps
Rachel.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Renting before you buy is definately a good idea. The cost of renting in Javea varies quite a lot depending on where exactly you want to be ( Arenal, Port, old Town etc....), the type of property that you are looking for, and the length of contract that you are willing to enter into.
I would strongly suggest that you also consider towns just a few miles further afield (like Benitachell or Jesus Pobre, maybe even Gata ) to compare what you can get for your money in those places. There are also a number of landlords that advertise their properties in the local press or on local websites - still legal and legit properties - just that some Agencies charge a signficant management fee that many landlords can't justify to themselves.


----------

